# LeMond Steel Comparisons



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anybody have any facts or opinions about comparisons of the qualities between the True Temper OX Platinum used in Lemond bikes today and the Reynolds 853 of a couple of years ago?


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

rriddle3 said:


> Does anybody have any facts or opinions about comparisons of the qualities between the True Temper OX Platinum used in Lemond bikes today and the Reynolds 853 of a couple of years ago?


One fact - LeMond produced 2 different 853 frames:
"853 Pro" is all 853, with shaped (ovalized) tubes: 2001-2003 Zurich and Maillot Jaune
"853 Select" is 853 main triangle (round tubes), and 525 on the seat & chainstays: 2003 Buenos Aires, Alpe D'Huez, Tourmalet.

Pre-2001 Zurich was 853 Select.

No opinion on the ride of these vs the 2005 True Temper Sarthe & Croix de Fer.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*'99 Zurich*

I paid $150.00 for my '99 Zurich frame (Reynolds 853). I was surprised at how lousy the TIG welds were. You can tell were the TIG welder went for coffee and bathroom brakes from all the spotty welds. I mean, Wal-Mart Huffy's have better welds than my LeMond. With that said, I still like the ride of my LeMond. I like the longish top tube and relaxed seat angle. It's sure and stable. Not suitable for crit racing but for centuries and the like my LeMond is king.

P.S. The paint jobs on '99 Zurich were crap too.


----------

